# Bad weather hunting??



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

This weekend is gonna be bad weather snow/rain. Who still hunts in these conditions? If so what tactics do you take?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I for one really like being out in the elements...if you prepare(bring the right clothes) properly it shouldn't be too miserable.

Tactics wise...if its fresh snow you'll have an easy time finding fresh sign. I'd just still hunt...I imagine they will be under cover if its snowing/raining...I could be wrong maybe a more experienced hunter could advise...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my tactics are warm clothes and tire chains!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Figured I would throw this in...





Try to avoid cotton clothes...if you sweat in it it'll not insulate very well. Waterproof clothes are good for rain...but they are also not as breathable and you may sweat easier on arduous hikes...


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

I find the weather conditions trigger deer movement and cause them to feed heavily. Any front coming in makes everything more active. They will get up and start to move toward their feeding ground because they know it's coming. If I've got a front coming in, that's when I would recommend being out there. (just before the storm)
The bucks know that the does will be up and moving, which stimulates them to move, too. Deer want to feed before the heaviest rain or snow and strongest wind arrives so they can stay bedded when the nasty weather prevails.But that's not to say that some precipitation and wind will not be present as the front approaches 
And after a storm will also be a good time to go out they have stayed in their beds while the storm hits. so after the storm leaves they tend to get up to go feed or to get water.
I find myself hunting before the storm, when they are getting ready for the storm to hit. I find them to be really active. I have hunted in stormy weather and they don't like it just as much as I don't.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Gear up and wait for the big ones too start moving out of the high country looking for them does


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

The biggest weather downside IMO is high winds. Most critters really hate being up in it since they can't hear well in it. At that point you have to wait it out or find areas protected from it. I don't mind hunting the other crappy weather and I have been in some crappy weather com Nov/Dec on the front. And like anything some days pay off and some just send you home soggy and worn out.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

all the above AND a day pack full of survival gear IF for some reason to have to spend the night , don't go alone .


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone know how the elk react to the bad weather? rain...maybe snow?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

elk don't much care about weather. I have been in some crazy conditions and still chased elk. like howling wind and snow with single digit temps.:shock: 
Another thought I had on this, if you want to see what others think of bad weather hunting on the front just head up after or during the first snow storm. You will think the entire state is on the hill.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bad weather triggers a phone call to the boss to call in... Which is a worthy reason to get out on the mountain


----------

